# supplement question



## mjc88 (Jan 26, 2011)

I use to take supplements before i workout until my thyroid problems surfaced..Some supplements even say to avoid if you have thyroid problems, which was a main reason why i stopped. This supplement in question is not the case...It contains.

Vitamin B6(pyridoxine HCL)- 13 mg--625% daily value
Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin)- 70 mcg--1167% dv
Calcium (From Phosphate/Silicate)- 100mg--10% dv
Phosphorus (Phosphate)- 40 mg--4% dv
Beta-Alanine, L-Arginine Blend, Citrulline Malate, Glycine, Suma Root Extract
Taurine, Pyroglutamic Acid, L-Tyrosine, Medium Chain Triglycerides (MCT), Papain 1000, Caffeine, L-Aspartic Acid, Pyridoxine HCL, Cyanocobalamin

I dont expect anyone to know every ingredient, but do you think it would cause problems if I were to take it..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjc88 said:


> I use to take supplements before i workout until my thyroid problems surfaced..Some supplements even say to avoid if you have thyroid problems, which was a main reason why i stopped. This supplement in question is not the case...It contains.
> 
> Vitamin B6(pyridoxine HCL)- 13 mg--625% daily value
> Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin)- 70 mcg--1167% dv
> ...


Suma is the first one I looked up. There are contraindications.
http://www.rain-tree.com/suma.htm

If it were me, I would "Google" each ingredient for adverse effects and contraindications. This is exactly what I do when considering adding something to my supplementation regimen.

Hugs,


----------

